# Nuovo pc per Gentoo

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Sono in procinto di acquistare un nuovo desktop, sul quale vorrei mettere ovviamente Gentoo.

Volevo alcune dritte riguardo alla scelta dell'hardware: ho infatti intenzione di prendere un assemblato senza Windows preinstallato.

Le mie proccupazioni sono sfruttare al massimo le potenzialità dell'hardware, semplificare le configurazioni ed evitare sorprese come componenti per il Trusted Computing o DRM.

I componenti più degni d'attenzione secondo me sono:

Processore

Cosa mi conviene acquistare? Sono indeciso tra due tipi di processori: o un Intel core 2 Duo o un AMD Athlon64 X2.

Se non ho capito male questi due processori sono analoghi, ed entrambi possiedono due core, ognuno con registri a 64 bit.

Quale preferire tra i due? E poi riuscirò effettivamente a sfruttarne le caratteristiche (ad esempio, il kernel gestisce lo split dei processi sui due core)?

Scheda Video

Visto le irripetibili imprecazioni con la configurazione di schede ATI, a sto giro propendevo per una scheda Nvidia.

Anche qui, i driver proprietari coprono in tutto e per tutto le caratteristiche della scheda?

Scheda madre

Per la scheda madre, ipotizzando l'acquisto di un processore AMD, avevo pensato a questa. Può essere una buona scelta?

Ogni consiglio, suggerimento, indicazione è gradito.

Grazie!

----------

## Scen

Per quanto riguarda la scheda video nVidia ti confermo al 1000%, l'attuale versione dei driver proprietari funziona benissimo su Linux, sfruttando l'hardware al meglio (brava nVidia  :Cool:  )

La scheda madre mi pare buona (ho utilizzato e sto utilizzando diverse MB di quella marca, e sono qualitativamente ottime). Non ho molta esperienza con i chipset nVidia, però anche quelli mi pare siano supportati pienamente da Linux.

Per il processore non sono consigliarti con sicurezza, in quanto sono rimasto un pò indietro (ho un Athlon64 3800+), non ho ancora avuto modo di metter mano su un Dual Core. C'è comunque una discussione recente a riguardo.

----------

## skypjack

In realtà i componenti per TC non dovrebbero spaventare perchè dalle specifiche standard il TPM può sempre essere disattivato!!

Poi, se lo si possa fare davvero, è un altro discorso...  :Laughing: 

Sul processore io ho un Core Duo (non 2), l'ultimo dei Pentium (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) e ti posso dire che funziona egregiamente, ma (e questo lo fa anche il Core 2 Duo della mia ragazza) fischia a meno che tu non inibisca i C-state più bassi ==> consumi più del dovuto!! Ora, il fischio è sopportabile in alcuni casi (il portatile della mia metà) e insopportabile in altri (il mio portatile), in altri ancora so che non si è presentato. Ecco, questo era un appunto, per il resto è un Intel quindi pieno supporto.

La scheda grafica ti sconsiglio ATI al momento, NVidia l'avevo e non ho mai avuto problemi, ora ho una Intel integrata e anche questa non mi ha mai dato problemi, molto dipende da cosa intendi farci, col pc, ovviamente.

Per la scheda madre, non so aiutarti molto, ma ad una occhiata veloce mi sembra passabile, però ho un esame domani e non posso leggermi tutte le specifiche, mi spiace!! Magari se hai pazienza, nei prossimi giorni...  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

beh in tanto complimentoni (anticipati) per la nuova macchina!

solo un paio di osservazioni:

- per la scheda video come già detto da qualcuno nvidia va più che bene,

ma occhio al vendor, io ti consiglio (xfx,leadktek)

- per la cpu, gli athlon 64 X2 tempo fa costavano parecchio, ma adesso se non erro

i prezzi dovrebbero essere precipitati, in tal caso a me sembra un'ottima scelta

- per la scheda madre, non ho tanta simpatia per le gigabyte (troppi problemi in passato)

solitamente compro abit, ma il modello da te indicato pare avere delle buone caratteristiche

(almeno sulla carta  :Razz: )

----------

## canduc17

Grazie a tutti per le immediate risposte.

In che senso devo stare attento al vendor (rivenditore?) per la scheda video?

Posso trovarla a prezzi molto diversi tra rivenditore e rivenditore?

Io pensavo di fare l'acquisto di tutti i componenti in un centro essedì.

----------

## X-Drum

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti per le immediate risposte.
> 
> In che senso devo stare attento al vendor (rivenditore?) per la scheda video?
> 
> Posso trovarla a prezzi molto diversi tra rivenditore e rivenditore?
> ...

 

si intendo dire il produttore della scheda video (non della gpu)

su essedi vedo solamente asustek,gigabyte,pny, con le quali non posso dire

di aver avuto buone esperienze, in termini di durata,raffreddamento,qualità.

Ho avuto spesso a che fare con geforce di gigabyte e asustek lowprofile, che

costano poco ma funzionano anche male...

poi sta a te decidere quanto investire sulla scheda video, se non sei un giocatore

accanito ovviamente puoi optare per una qualsiasi scheda video con gpu nvidia

----------

## canduc17

No, non sono per niene un videogiocatore, ma volevo una scheda con le palle per diversi motivi:Voglio che beryl e compagnia volino;Voglio che mi duri del tempoVoglio collegare due monitor;Voglio che tenga botta per lavorare con la grafica (non faccio dei render, ma anche ad usare gimp vorrei che un'immagine di 200MB me la carichi in un secondo!)Cmq le cose sono più complicate di quello che pensavo: credevo che il produttore della scheda video in tutte le sue parti fosse sempre Nvidia...

----------

## X-Drum

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Cmq le cose sono più complicate di quello che pensavo: credevo che il produttore della scheda video in tutte le sue parti fosse sempre Nvidia...

 

no purtroppo per le schede video la situazione è la seguente:

i vari produttori usano le varie gpu (di nvidia o ati) e assemblano le proprie schede video, scegliendo e modificando

tipo di ram, velocita del bus, (talvolta anche la frequenza della gpu stessa), quindi per fare un'esempio una 

geforce 6800 prodotta da leadtek puo' avere una resa differente rispetto ad una geforce 6800 prodotta da asus..

Per la scheda video i consigli che posso darti sono:

ricorda che è possibile acquistarle presso molti shop su internet (risparmi sempre rispetto al negozio)

la scheda video deve essere dotata almeno di 256MB DDR2 di memoria dedicata.

non comprare una low-profile (hanno dimensioni e costi "piccoli" per intenderci, ma grossi problemi di dissipazione e resa).

non strafare, cerca una geforce con gpu compresa tra: 6800 e al massimo 7900, io uso "ancora" una 6800 256MB

(pagata circa 200 all'epoca) pciX e va ancora adesso benissimo con gli ultimi giochi disponibili.

le marche imho migliori/che consiglio/ho provato/ritengo affidabili/mi sento di consigliarti sono: leadtek,xfx ed al limite gainward.

evita schede video con dissipatori passivi (senza ventola) o troppo piccoli, considera anche l'acquisto

(se il dissipatore di fabbrica non è ottimo) di un dissipatore alternativo per la scheda video (esempio zalman VF900-Cu).

----------

## canduc17

 :Shocked:  Si imparano cose nuove ogni giorno...

Fantastico, per scheda video e scheda madre ho capito come gira...devo solo decidermi sul processore...

----------

## triki

siccome sono in una situazione simile alla tua, vediamo un po' se quello che ho appreso può tornare utile anche a te:

per il processore, dopo i vari consigli di questo forum (sono l'autore del thread che ti hanno segnalato un po' di post più in su) e un po' di ricerche, ho optato per un intel 2 duo (per la precisione un 6600) perchè intel al momento utilizza una tecnologia un po' più avanzata che invece amd per ora propone solo su cpu di fascia bassa (fino al 5000+), in pratica con un clock e consumi inferiori fornisce prestazioni più elevate (il 6600 intel a 2.4 GHz è un poco più performante di un 5600+ amd a 2.8 GHz).

Per quanto riguarda i prezzi è vero che amd per cercare di colmare il gap tecnologico li ha abbassati di molto, ma ciò è stato fatto già alcuni mesi fa e intel ha avuto tutto il tempo per adeguare a sua volta i prezzi, infatti i due processori che ho considerato (il 6600 intel e il 5600 amd) hanno prezzi simili (fra i 300 e i 350 euro) e prestazioni simili.

Banalità: ovviamente dipende molto da cosa hai bisogno, se hai bisogno di lavorare solo sulla grafica (come mi sembra di aver capito) allora picchia di gpu e gddr e risparmia sulla cpu, se invece necessiti di potenza di calcolo allora vai di cpu e ram, se poi sei sfigato come me e hai bisogno di entrambi...  :Very Happy: 

Per la scheda madre mi è sono stati consigliati da più persone i chipset nvidia sia con processore amd che intel soprattutto se opti per una scheda video nvidia, il 650 mi sembra essere un buon compromesso (buone prestazioni, ma non il top quindi meno costoso). Inoltre la compatibilità con linux sembra essere molto buona.

Un piccolo appunto: ho dato un occhio a quella che hai scelto, ho visto che è una SLI, sei sicuro che ti serva tale funzione, insomma se non preventivi di mettere su 2 schede video ti consiglierei di rinunciare a tale funzione e ad esempio prendere una main con un chipset più avanzato (quella monta un 590) senza SLI rimanendo circa sullo stesso prezzo.

----------

## djinnZ

quoto ed aggiungo:

la dimensione del dissipatore può essere un problema (una scheda che occupa due o tre slot) nel caso opterei per un modello a liquido.

se ti è possibile mettere le mani sulla MB verificherei che l'acpi non sia bacato o sia "corregibile".

Una cosa molto importente e troppo spesso sottovalutata è l'alimentatore, cerca di tenerti largo con la potenza, c'è un thread recente sui problemi dell'alimentazione e tempo fa ne iniziai uno in discussioni sul calcolo dell'assorbimento. Stranamente i più blasonati non sono sempre la scelta migliore.

----------

## triki

per darti un parametro sull'alimentatore: nel pc che sto prendendo ho 2 ventole del case, 2 piccine sul disco, 1 sulla scheda video, 1 sul processore, 1 solo disco SATA2, 4 USB a cui collego raramente periferiche che consumano poco e ho optato per un 500W; ma mi è stato spiegato che nel caso volessi collegare usb che ciucciano di più o un secondo disco dovrei optare almeno per un 550W se non 600W

----------

## djinnZ

ventole: da 5 a 20 W (nel tuo caso fai 6x10)

HD: 25W

MB+CPU: 120W

Video: non so

USB: verifica

Nota bene: gli HD e le ventole sono motori elettrici ma mentre gli HD usano dei motori passo-passo il cui assorbimento è quasi costante (quindi in avvio puoi considerare un 10% in più) le ventole usano dei motori "normali" in cui l'assorbimento iniziale è almeno doppio rispetto a quello a regime. Se cerchi ho postato alcuni link e me ne sono stati postati altri in risposta.

In più in molti alimentatori viene indicato solo il valore massimo erogabile e non la potenza nominale o viceversa.

----------

## triki

qui trovi info interessanti sui consumi dei processori attualmente in commercio e info sulle prestazioni (occhio però ai benchmarks, sono utili per le scelte ma la scelta non deve basarsi su di loro).

Le video (gpu+ventola) invece consumano più o meno come una cpu di pari livello.

Precisazione un po' OT sui motori elettrici: all'avvio di un motore asincrono (quello usato nelle ventole) consuma 4-5 volte quanto consuma a regime per un periodo (nel caso di motorini così piccoli) di 30 sec al max

----------

## canduc17

OK, c'è molta carne al fuoco per un neofita come me...

Quindi voi mi consigliereste di prendere ogni componente separatamente e di montare il tutto per conto mio?

E' una cosa che non ho mai fatto e ho paura che saltino fuori dei problemi...Ad esempio se comprassi separatamente case, trasformatore, scheda madre, eccetera, sarei un po'incerto nel montarli. Non credo sia difficile, ma spendendo dei dindi, vorrei evitare di fare pastrocchi!

Potrei usare delle ditte che mi assemblano loro i componenti. Ma anche qui ci sono delle magagne.

Per dire...la essedì che cito sopra, pur permettendo tramite il suo wizard di costruire il tuo pc pezzo per pezzo, fornisce una scelta limitata dei componenti che uno può scegliere.

Ad esempio non fornisce schede Nvidia di xfx o leadtek e neanche schede madri abit.

Però mi informa sulla compatibilità di un componente con l'altro, la compatibilità con Linux e ci sono comunque i loro tecnici che montano il tutto e lo testano.

Ho trovato un'altro sito, chl, che anch'esso contiene un wizard per costruirti il tuo pc ed offre un'enormità di componenti in più rispetto ad essedì.

Ma non dà informazioni sulla compatibilità con linux e sulla compatibilità di un componente con l'altro.

Ora il mio problema è: nel prezzo è compresa la manodopera per l'assemblaggio ed il test dei componenti, ma sono sicuro che tra i vari pezzi che compro non ci siano conflitti anche minimi?

P.S.: Non ho citato altri due componenti fondamentali: la memoria ed il disco fisso.

Vorrei prenderli entrambi di qualità medio-alta: quali sono i parametri che devo guardare per capire la loro validità?

Inoltre vorrei acquistare 4GB di RAM, cosa mi conviene fare 4x1GB o 2X2GB(lasciando eventuali slot vuoti)?

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> OK, c'è molta carne al fuoco per un neofita come me...
> 
> Quindi voi mi consigliereste di prendere ogni componente separatamente e di montare il tutto per conto mio?

 

Io ho iniziato per disperazione e sono decisamente favorevole ai campi di sterminio per tecnici, assemblatori, elettricisti, idraulici etc. quindi ti dico che anche se ci perdi tempo è sempre meglio fare da soli però vengo dal modellismo e riesco ad avere la mano abbastanza delicata (oltre ad essere un fanatico delle modifiche a cominciare dal portare fuori una linea a 12v per comandare un relè che spegne tutto quello che è collegato al pc). Non conosci qualcuno che ti può dare una mano?

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> P.S.: Non ho citato altri due componenti fondamentali: la memoria ed il disco fisso.
> 
> Vorrei prenderli entrambi di qualità medio-alta: quali sono i parametri che devo guardare per capire la loro validità?

 

mtbf e garanzia. Un HD che si guasta è il peggiore di tutti i guai e si guastano o lo fanno nei primi sei mesi o vanno tranquilli per anni. 

Se non hai problemi di spazio compra un bel case grande e prevedi già un doppio HD, con cassetti rimovibili, fanno sempre comodo.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Inoltre vorrei acquistare 4GB di RAM, cosa mi conviene fare 4x1GB o 2X2GB(lasciando eventuali slot vuoti)?

 

A parità o quasi di costo più slot vuoti lasci e meglio è a prescindere.

----------

## Scen

NON ti consiglio il "PC su misura" di CHL, ne ho acquistati diversi, e, oltre ad avere una scelta limitata (e abbastanza incasinata, il wizard certo non eccelle in quanto a maneggevolezza), ho riscontrato personalmente vari problemi nei nuovi pci asseblati da loro: roba del tipo "arriva la scatola, tolgo il pc dall'imballo, attacco tutto, premo il pulsante, e non si accende nulla  :Shocked:  "... Ho dovuto aprirlo, togliere/rimettere CPU/RAM ecc... e dopo si è acceso (è successo con 2/3 pc su 15/20, però mi ha dato enormemente fastidio). Inoltre una volta ho scoperto che la CPU era stata montata in modo errato, o qualcosa del genere (vabbè, errare è umano, ma dopo fanno le verifiche di funzionamento, gli assemblatori di CHL?  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Inoltre mettono della fastidiosissima colla sul case e su varie connessioni dei componenti per il discorso della garanzia: nel momento in cui ho dovuto sostituire un disco fisso, ho quasi rischiato di distruggere il connettore di un cavo SATA, praticamente era improgionato da una noce di colla  :Shocked:  )

Per Essedi non ho avuto esperienza, però mi sembra abbastanza professionale, inoltre vendono anche PC con Linux preinstallato, per cui penso che i componenti offerti siano sicuramente compatibili.

Concludendo: se non ti senti sicuro nell'auto-assemblaggio, non rischiare, valuta i succitati servizi di assemblaggio o chiedi aiuto a qualche amico/conoscente fidato.

X il disco fisso: vai con un SATA2, la capacità sceglila in base alle tue esigenze, se hai soldi a disposizione magari prendine 2 e fai un RAID (così sei più tranquillo riguardo backup&C), per i parametri "tecnici" lascio a chi ne sa più di me (magari guarda i commenti nei vari siti sugli eventuali modelli che adocchi  :Wink:  )

Per la memoria, controlla che tipo di memorie supporta la scheda madre, prendi quelle più veloci in base alla tua disponibilità economica (magari ECC), e ti consiglio di optare x 2X2Gb (magari un giorno vorrai ampliarla).

----------

## noppy

nota personale: non tutti i tecnici fanno schifo , l'ho fatto per 3 anni in un negozio essedi e quando me ne sono andato ci sono stati un bel po' di clienti infelici 

processore : io sono amante dei server percio' mi piacciono di piu' gli amd , pero' il processore attuale e' il core 2 duo (vedremo piu' avanti con il K8L)

scheda madre: gigabyte ne ho montate parecchie , tante rogne dopo 1-2 anni sopratutto agli slot della ram , asus costano care e non sono tutte ste rose e fiori , abit una volta erano eccelse , solo che ora e' fallita e il marchio e' stato rilevato (anche se rimane il nome) non so , l'ultima che ho comprato ha subito rongnato sul pci-express . Se dovessi comprare una scheda madre ora tirerei il dado probabilmente .

schede video: le xfx che ho venduto erano ottime , battute solo dalle (poche) abit che ho avuto tra le mani all'epoca , gainward è un nome prestigioso nel campo , asus , sono schede nulla piu' nulla meno , le pny una volta faceva solo schede professionali opengl con nvidia , ora non so 

HD: ti consiglio un Western Digital personalmente

Alimentatore: i 500W normali sui case reggono se hai una configurazione standard , se no vedi un 600 che e' meglio abbondare che deficere 

Ram: dipende , le ECC non funzionano sugli Athlon64 X2 (sono supportate dagli opteron) per gli intel non so , ma le ECC su un desktop mi pare assurdo , costano e sono piu' lente rispetto alle memorie normali , hanno solo la correzione di errore che sui server è fondamentali (stanno sempre accesi) ma su un desktop , io ti consiglio la a bassa latenza (CAS basso ecc) piuttosto che con 2Milioni di Mhz . Sulla quantita' , 4Gb per me solo se compili tutto a 64bit , sopra i 3Gb sui 32bit è praticamente inutile a mio avviso 

Nota: con Gimp la scheda video conta pochissimo in quanto le schede video attuali sono tutte impostate nel campo del 3D e nel 2D sono molto similari (e soprattutto 256Mb di RAM video con Gimp non te ne fai nulla , uno schermo a 1600x1200 a 32bit colore occupa in tutto 7,3 Mb di Ram video percio' una scheda con 16 Mb e' sufficente in 2D)

----------

## djinnZ

 *noppy wrote:*   

> nota personale: non tutti i tecnici fanno schifo

 

Sarà che ho gli operai per casa e già sto tirando giù il soffitto per le bestemmie quindi sono più sensibile del solito all'argomento (oltre ad abitare nella peggiore provincia d'italia per l'informatica, anche a detta di M$ ed è dir tutto).

----------

## noppy

non era una critica solo che magari qualcuno si salva e cerca di fare bene il proprio lavoro , o almeno si impegna al massimo   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

e nel 99% dei casi cambia lavoro in fretta (o lo mandano via perchè produce pochi rientri), lo hai già detto tu.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

In ogni caso tendo sempre a scherzare come da firma.

cmq gli abusi più comuni sono la colla (o gli adesivi a sigillare tutto come già detto), un quintale di pasta termoconduttrice sulla cpu (così se provi a staccarla va a finire nello zoccolo e la MB è bella che andata), la ram in pezzatura più piccola (ad occupare tutti gli slot) e l'HD fissato solo da un lato (così vibra che è un piacere), poi le viti mancanti sulla mb, i distanziatori della mb mancanti etc. Il bestiario è sempre lo stesso da quando sono nati i pc assemblati. L'unica novità, con l'apparizione delle slitte ad aggancio rapido è perdere le slitte supplementari.

L'ultima esperienza con un assemblatore la ho fatta all'albo l'anno scorso, a parte l'aver installato windows quando gli era stato esplicitamente detto di non farlo, ha piazzato la ram in 512x2 invece di 1GBx1 e sulla fattura aveva scritto solo "1Gb RAM" (quindi pretendere che la fattura sia assolutamente dettagliata, indicando il numero delle compèonenti) ha montato il dissipatore al contrario ed ha sequestrato gli installatori. (ed è il meglio che sono riuscito a trovare, immaginatevi i peggiori)

Inoltre pretenderei che siano consegnati gli eventuali frontalini di ricambio del dvd e del case, in genere tendono a dimenticarli anche i più coscenziosi.

Sulla quantità di ram ha ragione noppy ma può essere utile per compilare in ram o precaricare il sistema (alcuni programmi hanno problemi se esci fuori dal solito 3+1) per il kernel certo non serve (e non mi pare che ci si attenda variazioni nell'immediato), ovviamente se ci si orienta su AMD può essere un buon investimento per il futuro.

Nel peggiore dei casi si può sempre prendere 1x2GB e riservarsi di prendere a breve l'espansione.

Una nota simpatica per il case: se prendi un miditower ti occupa spazio sulla scrivania (e ti spara polvere in giro), se prendi un bigtower sta a terra ed è persino più comodo (io li preferisco, "de gustibus non sputazzelam" ovviamente) ma molti hanno un'altezza da terra di solo un paio di centimetri e quindi non vanno per niente bene. Basta che ti si rompe un lavandino e rischi di dire addio all'intero computer. Quindi verifica l'altezza dei piedini del case.

----------

## noppy

tower con le rotelle , il massimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *noppy wrote:*   

> tower con le rotelle , il massimo 

 

già per andare vagando per la stanza e trovarsi i cavi strappati ogni volta che passa la donna delle pulizie.  :Mad: 

Il bello è che per le solite solfe sulla privacy nel piano di sicurezza (stando a quello che propinano garante, "le ore & C" e stampa pseudospecializzata in genere) devi indicare di aver preso precauzioni contro l'allagamento (ed anche contro l'alluvione   :Shocked:  ) ma non contro gli urti e gli scossoni. Quindi sebbene faccia sorridere è accettabile e quasi raccomandato.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## noppy

le rotelle si possono bloccare e non ho la donna delle pulizie a casa mia , cmq io lo trovo comodo

----------

## djinnZ

odio la gente fortunata!  :Laughing: 

----------

